# Creating specific videos for testing purposes



## vist (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi folks!

I want to test an MP4 codec. So there are several specific cases like:


Audio track size information is corrupted
A video has a very big MOOV atom (like 4-5 MB)
Video track size information is corrupted

Usual multimedia converters are mostly targeted at producing valid videos as an output in any condition, so it is impossible to generate something like that using converters. My assumption is that I need a script managing codecs directly and at low level probably. I would imagine FreeBSD to be a good choice for that.

If anyone has ideas of how to produce video samples like these, I would be very thankful!


----------

